# Gilhuly's Bottling Wrks..Conn. hutch



## privvydigger (Jan 31, 2009)

Buddy of mine called said he had a hutch 
 GILHULY'S BOTTLING WORKS 
      NEW HAVEN, CONN 
 I have a few from there but couldn't give him any info
 Anybody ever hear of it?


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 31, 2009)

Most of his bottles are very common, so unless it is colored or something I doubt there is much to it...  The slug plate varient with applied lip is a little better then the diagonally across embossed one...  Your still talking 10 bucks though...


----------

